# Öffenlicher Bereich > Expat Forum / Auswanderer > Hausbau in Thailand >  Alarm- / Einbruchsmeldeanlage

## Lex_uwe

Wer in Thailand eine Immobilie besitzt oder auf längere Zeit mietet möchte seine Investition schützen.

Die Alternative scharfer Hund funktioniert nur eingeschränkt. 
Wer füttert ihn bei längerer Abwesenheit? Wie kann ich verhindern dass er von lieben Mitmenschen vergiftet wird?

Die Alternative das Haus in einen Save zu verwandeln mit Gittern vor Fenster und Türen ist für die Bewohner lebensgefährlich. 
Wie kann man bei einem Brand fliehen?  Möchte man wirklich hinter Gittern wohnen? 
Außerdem stellen Fenstergitter kein Hindernis dar, wenn Einbrecher ungestört arbeiten können.

Bleibt eigentlich nur als Alternative eine Alarm- / Einbruchsmeldeanlage.
Die sollte nicht nur bei Abwesenheit, sondern für mich fast noch wichtiger, auch bei Anwesenheit schützen. 
Ich stelle es mir nicht sehr vergnüglich vor, wenn ich nachts von einem Einbrecher überrascht werde. Dann legt er mich vielleicht noch um, nur damit ich ihn nicht identifizieren kann. 

Habe mich also selbst zum Einbau einer Alarmanlage entschieden. 

Entscheidungskriterien zur Auswahl meiner Anlage:

Soll nicht nur bei Abwesenheit sondern auch nachts, wenn ich/wir zu Hause sind alarmieren.
Soll alarmieren *bevor* der Einbrecher im Haus ist.
Ich muss mich auch bei eingeschalteter Anlage frei im Haus bewegen können. 
Keine China-Schrott-Bastellösung. 
Lieferung und Installation von Fachfirma.

Habe mich dann für eine Gemotronic-Anlage von P-D German Alarm Ltd. entschieden (Deutsche Entwicklung).
- Sensoren an Fenstern und Türen lösen bei Gewaltanwendung sofort Alarm aus (laute Sirene) bevor ein Einbrecher das Haus betritt.
- Der automatische GSM-Telefone dialer sendet SMS an das Handy meiner Frau, an mein Thai-Handy und an meine deutsche Handy-Nummer.
- USV Notstromversorgung Akkugepuffert.
- Einfachste Bedienung (Ein-, Ausschalten) per Remote.
- Einfache Installation ohne Kabelsalat. 2 Stunden durch P-D. Hätte ich auch selbst machen können, war aber zu faul.

Fühle mich sicher denn eine heulende Alarmsirene verscheucht normalerweise jeden Einbrecher. Besonders wenn er noch gar nicht im Haus ist. Die Nerven trotz Alarm Fenster oder Türen zu bearbeiten hat nicht jeder.

Die Anlage arbeitet seit 1,5 Jahren fehlerfrei (kein Fehlalarm). Bin damit sehr zufrieden.

----------


## schiene

Wir haben obwohl es bei uns in der Umgebung noch nie einen Einbruch gegeben hat Schutzgitter an den Fenstern anbringen lassen.
Mich stören sie nicht und man schaut ja eigentlich auch nicht großartig aus dem Fenster raus.Unsere Eingangstür ist hingegen nicht gesichert und "jedes Kind" könnte sie ohne größere Probleme öffnen.
In Pattaya kann ich gewisse Vorsichtsmaßnahmen verstehen da es hier immer öfter zu Einbrüchen kommt.

----------

